# Lightweight Schwinn Ads



## cds2323 (Feb 12, 2016)

Here are a couple of lightweight Schwinn ads from October and December 1963.
Hopefully others will post some ads.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's a Traveler ad from December 1952.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 14, 2016)

Last ones for awhile.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 14, 2016)

I find it odd that in the first ad, Boys Life Dec 63, that the Typhoon pictured is a 1962 model twin straight bar. The second ad has it pictured as a cantilever.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 15, 2016)

Schwinn ads and catalog pictures are many times not accurate.  They are a copy that was done months even years before it was used.  Dec 63 art work was probably done the summer before and maybe just a picture they had on file.  None of it would have been done on a computer but would actually have been hand painted.  It was done to sell bikes not for future collectors to use as a reference.  Roger


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 15, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I find it odd that in the first ad, Boys Life Dec 63, that the Typhoon pictured is a 1962 model twin straight bar. The second ad has it pictured as a cantilever.




Looks like a simple error on the part of the graphic artist or editor, they mistakenly used an image of a 1962 model in the Dec. '63 ad. That same ad also has a typo in the Varsity wheel size, perhaps it was layed out on a Monday.  It is interesting that those same errors were not in the Oct. '63 ad. I suppose it is possible that the Christmas ad had been worked on first.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 15, 2016)

Check out that Varsity. Kool Orange? Black decals?


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 15, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Check out that Varsity. Kool Orange? Black decals?




It is actually Kool Lemon, and black decals were standard for that color. I've seen that ad many times before and many copies or photos have the colors way off, either due to age, camera settings, etc. I believe the Jacket worn by the guy in the middle was also yellow. Here is another example where it looks a little more yellow:





Here is the catalog page for '72:


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a LeTour like that, much more humble though!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 15, 2016)

I am not much of a fan of yellow bikes but I like like Schwinns in yellow .This one was too small or I would still have it.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2016)

rhenning said:


> Schwinn ads and catalog pictures are many times not accurate.  They are a copy that was done months even years before it was used.  Dec 63 art work was probably done the summer before and maybe just a picture they had on file.  None of it would have been done on a computer but would actually have been hand painted.  It was done to sell bikes not for future collectors to use as a reference.  Roger




Yah, the ads sometimes are not accurate but is issue with the different frames is just a bit too much. Someone was sleeping on the job and probably approved the ad without even looking at it. Same way Obama Care was dumped on the American public. Nobody read it. Hurry and approve it so we can head out for happy hour.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 19, 2016)

The catalog errors were not just way back when.  This is an listing of lightwweight Schwinns from the 1980s.  The first bike listed is an Avion.http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1988_16.html Anyone ever seen one??  Schwinn did sell that bike but the name was changed after the catalogs were produced.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2021)

1954 ad. Note the color options. 





Fall 1958 comic ad. Note the front carrier is the new 1959 style Mayweg.


----------

